# wma



## SLC23 (Jul 25, 2008)

does anybody hunt the villanow and cohutta wma. are there any dear there


----------



## merc123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I've hunted Cohutta a few times.  Typically Cohutta has more bear and hog than deer, BUT, because of the lack of pressure the deer that are there are BIG.  There was a story this past year in GON about a older man that hunted wayyyy back in there and got a nice B&C buck out of there.  

There's also a guy "couple" (not that kind) that have gotten many record book bucks out of Cohutta.  

Gotta scout, and be prepared to walk a long way and better be in shape for Cohutta.  

The old man said he wears out a pair of boots every season just scouting Cohutta.


----------



## SLC23 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks i didnt think any body was gonna reply.

how big is it and could you set up a blind there.


----------



## srss (Jul 26, 2008)

I have hunted cohutta a good bit and seen more bear than deer. I think its 96,000 acres and you could set up a blind. Be prepared for a lot of steep climbing.


----------



## SLC23 (Jul 26, 2008)

if your deer hunting and a bear charges you can you legally kill it


----------



## merc123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cohutta is HUGE.  You can use a blind if you want.  I've sat on the ground and used a tree stand.  Only reason I used the treestand was I didn't want to encounter the hog with a bow on the ground 

Also, the way I look at bear "attacks" is...It's my life or theirs.  I will go to jail if I need to.


----------



## xhunterx (Jul 27, 2008)

usually when cohutta is open its for buck, bear and hog all at once so most cases a bear is legal if your deer hunting. the bear on cohutta are wild and will run like a horse away from you if they scent you or find out your around.  there are lots of old logging roads and hiking trails that provide pretty good access, but you don't want to lug a stand far. the deer aren't as populated as they used to be but its the kind of area where the buck you see might be a small spike or could be a trophy 10 pointer. lots of both but not easy to get.


----------



## BURRUSS (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 19, 2008)

if you arn't after bear, save cohutta for a springtime trout fishing trip


----------



## dannyray49 (Sep 19, 2008)

*cohutta*

what are you hunting 2 legged dear or 4  legged deer. just kidding


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Sep 20, 2008)

there are a few deer up there though,i shot this 11 pointer last year up on windy gap,its hard hunting too.......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2539809#post2539809


----------



## rabbithunter01 (Dec 13, 2008)

picture of a 9 pointer taken a potato patch on cohutta wma hunt in October


----------

